# Average amount of time between client contact and bid submittal



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

Bradcon said:


> This is an area that I have been actively trying to improve upon. Depending on my schedule going forward, I try to get estimates done within a week. Unfortunately, since I am still in the field every day, this doesn't always happen. I hate being called to ask if I have the numbers ready yet. Usually this means I have sat on it too long. So, as a goal I shoot for a week between first contact and estimate.


i`m the exact same animal.
I am the worker too, and point blank , so nights I just don`t have the energy to get the bids out qunick.
I also get those clients who say " hey spike! do you have my bid ready yet?"
that sucks .
specially if you`ve been referred to them .

I`m truly working on this exact thing this year
trying to get back to having a crew and just being the boss and estimator , so I can get those bids out quicker


----------



## Bradcon (Sep 9, 2015)

Spike7 said:


> i`m the exact same animal.
> 
> I am the worker too, and point blank , so nights I just don`t have the energy to get the bids out qunick.
> 
> ...



It's a tough position, at least for me. Sometimes I feel like me being in the field all the time really hinders growth. But then I think that productivity would greatly suffer if I'm not out there. I'm going to just put my head down and keep course at least for now. Let me know how your transition out of the field plays out.


----------



## The D (Feb 23, 2015)

That's my problem too. I'm currently looking for a new solid guy who's foreman material so I can get away from the job more often to bid, get materials, etc. Someone once told me working gets in the way of doing business. I totally agree. It is the hardest part of the gig for me--balancing the two.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

The D said:


> That's my problem too. I'm currently looking for a new solid guy who's foreman material so I can get away from the job more often to bid, get materials, etc. Someone once told me working gets in the way of doing business. I totally agree. It is the hardest part of the gig for me--balancing the two.


D ,
speaking for myself---- our business really started growing phenomenally , once i put the tools down. It had been growing steadily year after year---- but once I put the tools down ??? KABOOM

I don't know if its a chicken or the egg thing---- but in hindsight,
once I put the tools down I had so much more energy and interest to devote to selling----and I was able to step back and see bigger pictures

for example---- renting shop space exactly where we did--- ultimately meant that the employee time saving allowed the shop to pay for itself. ( It was costing us more,just in time savings, NOT to have the shop)
I had the time and energy to investigate opportunities in near by cities---and expand into those---and the time and energy to nurture and develope relationships with various historical societies, community org.s etc. that needed our services
I had the time to see that we would profit by warehousing our own copper, our own reclaimed roof tile, our own slate. things I used to pay $8-$10 each for---- We now pay $1-$2 for---and buy thousands at a time.-- this year we will start stocking our own lumber in manageable quantities.
Once I put the tools down I had the time and energy to suss out other types of work related to and relevant to what we were already doing---- and begin developing THOSE markets as well.

And on,and on,and on,and on.

I would not have thought it possible--- when I had the toolbelt on.
you are wearing a lot of hats right now.
speaking for myself--- in hindsight I see that the hat I wore with the toolbelt ???? that was mis-placed effort. It impacted my ability to do things that ultimately were MORE important and MORE lucrative.

Very best wishes to you,
stephen


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Standard roof or siding replacement, deck builds take me a day on average. Full scale additions are a few days to a week getting collaboration. 

IMO, being upfront on your expected date to have a price is crucial. If you honestly think you won't have a price for a week, don't tell them 2 days because you're anxious they won't wait that long.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It varied a lot depending on the customer's ability to move things along and whether they were a referral or calling me from my website. I would either give people an estimate(rough ballpark) over the phone or on my first site visit to make sure we were talking about a viable project. 

Optimal situation was a site visit as soon after the call as they could arrange, a second visit two days later to review a rough design concept and budget. Finial design meeting a contract with a final price as soon as the material selections were finalized. Anywhere from 3 days to two weeks from first call. If I was bringing subs for a walkthrough then I'd figure two weeks for a final price but they'd still have a rough price by day 3. At that point, they picking a contractor, not a price.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

If I'm subbing...within 48 hours of getting the details.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Golden view said:


> To me my response time isn't so I don't get beat out by another bidder. My projects are scheduled months out. It's so they see how responsive I am in general. Shows I'm organized and I won't leave them hanging when it's time to actually do their job.


I agree 100%. Quick responses are probably one of the most important factors for me. I can't stand to do business with people who make me wait several days to answer their phone and then after waiting they tell me they are too booked to do work within the time period I need them. When general contractors call my office we respond within minutes and give them as much information as possible.


----------



## fast fred (Sep 26, 2008)

6 - 8 weeks at least

last week I decided I can't keep up anymore and told people I'll call you back in july or you call me in july

trying to bid out a leave one wall standing remodel not feeling it so here i am killing time on contractor talk


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

fast fred said:


> 6 - 8 weeks at least
> 
> last week I decided I can't keep up anymore and told people I'll call you back in july or you call me in july
> 
> trying to bid out a leave one wall standing remodel not feeling it so here i am killing time on contractor talk


I don`t know you ,and am not judging, but from a clients point of you that sounds almost arrogant,
I`d rather at least inquire what the job is first , and if it sounds interesting, let them know you can meet ,
you never know what the person can do for you in the future ,
haven`t we all gotten that one client , who ended up referring us , or getting us an astronomical amount of business over the years?
those golden gems that just happen?
I couldn`t / wouldn`t just say ?I`ll call you in a few months , without first asking what they actually need .

again not judging you, but just saying.
its like saying , "I have enough friends , I don`t need anymore"
like they say ," there's always room for jello"


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Spike7 said:


> I don`t know you ,and am not judging, but from a clients point of you that sounds almost arrogant,
> I`d rather at least inquire what the job is first , and if it sounds interesting, let them know you can meet ,
> you never know what the person can do for you in the future ,
> haven`t we all gotten that one client , who ended up referring us , or getting us an astronomical amount of business over the years?
> ...



A few years back I was looking for some new customers without a strong advertising budget. I placed ads on Craigslist, against the opinion of others who thought that website was full of tire kickers and trouble makers. A customer who called me after maybe a week or two was an older guy from a wealthy neighborhood, just didn't have anybody to call for a roof. His job went smooth and followed with his neighbor's roof a year later. Two years after the original, he sold his house and built a custom home in another city, calling us for the roof & the Hardie board siding. He also referred us to his personal friend in another upper class city. We did her much larger, beach view roof. She referred us to BOTH of her adult children who own equally large homes and one of her neighbors called for a roof as well. Lastly, she recently reached out to me(it's been over 5 years since the original job) looking to have all her siding replaced with cedar impressions. 

This one CL customer has turned into multiple jobs and future leads. Sometimes, after my price is accepted, I'm told I'm the only quote as a recommendation from a highly respected, family member or close friend carries a ton of trust. 

Even one single customer can create a large branch that will provide work way down the road.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

MattK said:


> A few years back I was looking for some new customers without a strong advertising budget. I placed ads on Craigslist, against the opinion of others who thought that website was full of tire kickers and trouble makers. A customer who called me after maybe a week or two was an older guy from a wealthy neighborhood, just didn't have anybody to call for a roof. His job went smooth and followed with his neighbor's roof a year later. Two years after the original, he sold his house and built a custom home in another city, calling us for the roof & the Hardie board siding. He also referred us to his personal friend in another upper class city. We did her much larger, beach view roof. She referred us to BOTH of her adult children who own equally large homes and one of her neighbors called for a roof as well. Lastly, she recently reached out to me(it's been over 5 years since the original job) looking to have all her siding replaced with cedar impressions.
> 
> This one CL customer has turned into multiple jobs and future leads. Sometimes, after my price is accepted, I'm told I'm the only quote as a recommendation from a highly respected, family member or close friend carries a ton of trust.
> 
> Even one single customer can create a large branch that will provide work way down the road.


The sun does shine on a frogs butt every once in a while. 

CL can yield some good results, it's just the vast majority of contractors on there are hacks and scammers. And the clients looking on CL are usually not worth the time.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> The sun does shine on a frogs butt every once in a while.
> 
> CL can yield some good results, it's just the vast majority of contractors on there are hacks and scammers. And the clients looking on CL are usually not worth the time.


I've met a few people on CL that I flat out refused to offer estimates for their work. Something about them that gave me a bad feeling.

I agree with the hackers on CL. I write out a detailed, bullet pointed, description of the company and services offered along with a paragraph resembling our mission statement to perform quality work. I have my wife proofread everything for errors. It's one thing to misuse there, their & they're on ContractorTalk, but unacceptable in an advertisement. Seeing many of my competition's ads on CL make me smile at how poorly they're written. First impressions, especially in construction, can have a significant impact in the hiring process.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

MattK said:


> I've met a few people on CL that I flat out refused to offer estimates for their work. Something about them that gave me a bad feeling.
> 
> I agree with the hackers on CL. I write out a detailed, bullet pointed, description of the company and services offered along with a paragraph resembling our mission statement to perform quality work. I have my wife proofread everything for errors. It's one thing to misuse there, their & they're on ContractorTalk, but unacceptable in an advertisement. Seeing many of my competition's ads on CL make me smile at how poorly they're written. First impressions, especially in construction, can have a significant impact in the hiring process.


what sucks about craigslist, is theres a spot where you check " licensed , " or un-licensed"
but there's no verification , and they don`t make it mandatory to put your license.
so any idiot can just push " licensed" and not have to prove it.

you should not be allowed to advertise , point blank without a license!
" handyman"
what the hell is that??
a legal reason to skip license and insurance?
DON`T GET ME STARTED ON THAT ONE!!


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

MattK said:


> A few years back I was looking for some new customers without a strong advertising budget. I placed ads on Craigslist, against the opinion of others who thought that website was full of tire kickers and trouble makers. A customer who called me after maybe a week or two was an older guy from a wealthy neighborhood, just didn't have anybody to call for a roof. His job went smooth and followed with his neighbor's roof a year later. Two years after the original, he sold his house and built a custom home in another city, calling us for the roof & the Hardie board siding. He also referred us to his personal friend in another upper class city. We did her much larger, beach view roof. She referred us to BOTH of her adult children who own equally large homes and one of her neighbors called for a roof as well. Lastly, she recently reached out to me(it's been over 5 years since the original job) looking to have all her siding replaced with cedar impressions.
> 
> This one CL customer has turned into multiple jobs and future leads. Sometimes, after my price is accepted, I'm told I'm the only quote as a recommendation from a highly respected, family member or close friend carries a ton of trust.
> 
> Even one single customer can create a large branch that will provide work way down the road.


I have a similar story. I definitely don't use craigslist as my main form of advertising..... But you can't beat a free ad! Took a little tiny handyman job from my craigslist ad last winter during my slow month ; mushroomed into a $12,000 remodeling job. That's about 25% larger than my standard job. You just never know, and there is no compelling reason to dismiss any form of publicity right out of the gate on principle.

_____________________
The harder I work, the more luck I seem to have


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

Another way to get more work :

( I haven`t done this the last couple years but it got me through that economy crash a few years back)

I make sure and get all clients email addresses.

over the years I have so many I can count . well over a thousand or 2 .

when slow , I`d make up a quick , 

" Hey , Spike here .
how are you ,just letting you know I`m still around , and doing what I do.
Call if you need me .
Here's some of the jobs I`ve been doing lately"
( I believe its almost best to sound more like a person , and not like a commercial here )

Then I`d attach some pics of the prettier jobs we did lately .
email is free and fast .and I could send out a few hundred in a night .
I`d try to send them where they look like I just send it to the one person. you don`t want to expose everyone's email address to spam and viruses .

I`d always get a few calls .

allot of times I would get letters like this :
Hey spike!
I`m glad you wrote me ,
I lost track of your number. !"

allot of times they just forgot your number , or just plain forgot about you .

so , always get the emails , and always take those pics!


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Probably 3-4 days. I let them know that up front. They are fine with that. Generally speaking, the faster the better. If it's going to be more than 5 days, I will follow up with an email apologizing for the delay and thank them for their patience. That's a whole lot better than saying nothing at all and then submitting the quote ten days late.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I usually answer an inquiry within an hour or two and set up an estimate for a day or two later. I email an estimate as soon as I get back from meeting with customer and can usually do the job within a week or so if they go for it. 

I don't give hand written estimate anymore on site. I like to attach pics of problem areas and a brief "thank you for considering us for their gutters" in the email with the estimate attachment. 

Have received a lot of positive comments about the speed of the process. The joist app has been a great addition to looking even more professional. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Our jobs are commercial. We normally get a week notice that a bid meeting is coming. The client invites contractors (I've seen as many as 12 on a site). We review the job and typically have a week to turn around a bid.

If I get a RFQ that doesn't involve a bid meeting I reply within 24 hrs. If the quote requires a site visit I let them know when I expect to go to site and when I will turn in my bid. Usually 6 days.

If no site visit is needed I normally return a quote within 48hrs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

Spike7 said:


> this could be a whole new thread , but I kind of refuse to bargain on my numbers , if they ask me to go down .
> I let them know , if , after I give a price ,if they have a competitive price breakdown from a truly licensed contractor , I`ll consider doing better on my numbers.
> otherwise its like competing with a ghost, and just beating your own price down for a customers ego ,


I agree. If my estimate exceeds their budget I offer to go through it with using less expensive materials or allowing them to paint it themselves, etc, to bring the cost down a bit for them, but I'm not just going to do the same work for less money, and I'm not going to cut corners. 

It's absurd to me that people expect you to come down on your prices so they can save money or afford you. Do you go through the grocery store checkout and try to buy a porterhouse for less than the price on it? Want to pay less or can't afford it? Fine, go get a pork chop.


----------

